# Ole! Spanish cut!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it does look like a bolero. now for some castanets...


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you had done a wonderful job on him! He looks very amazing. I think I wouldn't even had been able to do that.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Cupcakes said:


> I think you had done a wonderful job on him! He looks very amazing. I think I wouldn't even had been able to do that.


I just get an idea in my head and go with it. It's pretty easy to start pattern lines because they are all based on anatomy. Just practice, practice, practice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is a great looking guy for sure. I love his groom on your avatar -- especially the ears. I am not brave enough to experiment with Sunny (meaning having my groomer experiment).


----------



## GardenofWiedsPoodles (Sep 21, 2012)

I love your avatar pic too. Could you post a bigger pic of your avatar? I think he looks so manly and handsome! The trimmed ears look awesome and I cant wait to try out this new look.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hibbert looks so cool!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's my avatar picture and the original image before I edited it.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Ellyisme!! this is very very close to what I had in mind! maybe a bit fuller and bigger topknot + fluffy ears, and maybe rosettes, but this is pretty much what I was thinking! I do think the short ears look great with it too!!!

it looks GORGEOUS! on hibbert! he is a very handsome lad and this suits him so much!
well done on another fantastic groom!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I like it !!


----------



## GardenofWiedsPoodles (Sep 21, 2012)

I just love this groom style!!! Thanks so much for posting!!! I can't wait to groom my Scout this weekend. This is the style cut I have been wanting to do for a ling time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

He is a very handsome man


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hibbert looks fabulous in his new haircut! You did an awesome job!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He has an awesome nekkid butt!!  lol strong beautiful legs Hehehe but ya know he looks good in ANY haircut 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful job his new haircut rocks.:rockon:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> Ellyisme!! this is very very close to what I had in mind! maybe a bit fuller and bigger topknot + fluffy ears, and maybe rosettes, but this is pretty much what I was thinking! I do think the short ears look great with it too!!!
> 
> it looks GORGEOUS! on hibbert! he is a very handsome lad and this suits him so much!
> well done on another fantastic groom!


The short ears are growing out from his German cut. I would like them to grow into short fluffly pom poms. I can't wait to see what this will look like with a good bath and dry combined with a good scissoring. I've tried the rosettes before and I never could get them to look quite right.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a polished and posed picture for your enjoyment! (Took long enough!)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Just saw this post. I just wanted to say I love the color Hibbert has become!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

McKay said:


> Just saw this post. I just wanted to say I love the color Hibbert has become!


Thanks! Me too! Every time I look at him he seems lighter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

